# How to establish if a company is still trading?



## Lorz (29 Apr 2009)

Is there a website which confirms if a company is still trading or indeed is in liquidation/receivership?


----------



## lightswitch (29 Apr 2009)

www.cro.ie

Probably the most relied upon one!


----------



## contemporary (29 Apr 2009)

the cro site should be able to tell you if its in liquidation or receivership, but that sometimes can be a bit after the fact

I started getting the link below via email recently, which might be a bit more up to date

http://www.vision-net.ie/barometer.jsp?weekNumber=2


----------



## RonanC (29 Apr 2009)

Vision-net receive their information from the CRO so they wouldnt have it any earlier.


----------



## jack2009 (3 Jun 2009)

Ring/visit the company and see if the doors are still open!

Try to order something from them!

CRo and visionet are not always up to date as they rely on submissions from business owners.


----------



## JQ2002 (3 Jun 2009)

www.insolvencyjournal.ie will show you details if the Company has called a meeting of its creditors if that's any use.

Otherwise, defo visit the premises.


----------

